
Tell HN: PR for Startups - vonnik
Hi Hacker News,<p>I&#x27;m going to give a talk on &quot;PR for startups&quot; next week at Runway, 1355 Market St., San Francisco. It will start @2PM on March 12th and run for 90 min to 2 hours.<p>I&#x27;m a former New York Times reporter who&#x27;s been working in PR for the last six months. The talk will focus on what reporters need to write good stories. If you can give them that, you&#x27;re much closer to getting press.<p>Please email me at chrisvnicholson@trycelery.com if you would like to attend. The talk is free, but space is limited.<p>Hope to see you there!<p>~Chris<p>www.trycelery.com
======
rhgraysonii
Seconding 300bps's motion. I'd love to watch a stream but sadly am located on
the opposite side of the US. Sounds like an awesome talk though. Good luck!

------
300bps
Any chance of a web broadcast either live or recorded?

~~~
GigabyteCoin
I'm adding my support for this question by replying since OP cannot see my
upvote.

------
petervandijck
Sounds great! My 0.02c from having had some (tiny bit of) exposure to the
press:

\- it's great if your story fits in some bigger story/theme that they write
about.

\- it's great if you have numbers that relate to the bigger story that others
don't have (so they _have_ to mention you to use that number in their story).

\- make time anytime for the reporters, they're busy.

~~~
vonnik
Those are good rules to live by, Peter.

------
TezzellEnt
Thanks for opening this talk up to the HN community Chris. Like others have
commented before me, is there a possibility to stream this event over YouTube?
I think that this will be an awesome talk and hope to make it, but if I can't
- I'd love to still hear your advice.

------
650REDHAIR
As a PR professional what do you think of startups like PressFriendly.com?

~~~
vonnik
As an industry, PR is broken. One of the reasons is because PR is responsible
for delivering outcomes that are outside of their control, namely stories in
the media. Only journalists control that. Some PR firms have really
knowledgeable, well-connected people working for them, but many are spinning
their wheels. While I haven't worked with Pressfriendly directly, I'm in touch
with its founder Joel, and I think there's lots of room to improve how PR
works.

------
vonnik
Hi folks - I'll talk to Runway about webstreaming this and get back to you.
Thanks for the suggestion.

------
BorisMelnik
yes please I "3rd" the notion I would like to see a web broadcast. Will
donate!

------
timhj
Fourth for a stream/webex please!

